# Nail cutting



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Fern's nails seem to grow sooooo fast and I've only had her a month lol. If they keep growing at this rate it's going to cost me a small fortune keep taking her to the vets and having them done :-? 
I reckon I could do them myself, they get long enough so I wouldn't be worried about snipping them too sure. Plus, I do both my rats nails myself and that's a very delicate operation lol (they're so small). I know a dog is different to a rat but I definitely feel I could do it :coolwink: Fern is so well behaved too, she just sits there and lets you do whatever, so I'm not worried about her playing up and me hurting her by mistake.

So, do any of you know where I could purchase some doggie nail clippers? Some good ones but not overly priced.

Also, do any of you guys clip your dogs nails yourself? If so, do you find it easy? Advantages, disadvantages of doing it yourself?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I bought a pair of Drs. Foster and Smith guillotine style nail clippers and I clip both my dogs' nails myself. It's really easy and I've never cut the quick. I do find that my Chihuahuas nails grow very fast. Both my dogs go for the same amount of walks on concrete but my huskies nails are kept filed by the concrete but that does not hold true for my chi...I'm guessing due to the weight difference. I have to clip my chi about once a month while I only need to do my husky every 2-3 months.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If she will let you do it yourself, then that's the best option. So much cheaper. There is some powder stuff that you can get to keep on hand in case you cut in the quick. Usually if you just snip off the ends you are pretty safe. You can get good clippers just about anywhere. Wal-Mart, Petsmart, or Petco. I have heard many love the pedipaws and one other one that is similar, but from what I read it takes a little time to get them used to it.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> I bought a pair of Drs. Foster and Smith guillotine style nail clippers and I clip both my dogs' nails myself. It's really easy and I've never cut the quick. I do find that my Chihuahuas nails grow very fast. Both my dogs go for the same amount of walks on concrete but my huskies nails are kept filed by the concrete but that does not hold true for my chi...I'm guessing due to the weight difference. I have to clip my chi about once a month while I only need to do my husky every 2-3 months.


Thanks for your input HL  

Both Fern and Dougal (my Bichon Frise) go on walks together regularly and Fern's nails still grow a lot quicker than his do. Like your Huskies, Dougal seems to walk them down himself but Fern doesn't (must be a Chi thing).


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

TLI said:


> If she will let you do it yourself, then that's the best option. So much cheaper. There is some powder stuff that you can get to keep on hand in case you cut in the quick. Usually if you just snip off the ends you are pretty safe. You can get good clippers just about anywhere. Wal-Mart, Petsmart, or Petco. I have heard many love the pedipaws and one other one that is similar, but from what I read it takes a little time to get them used to it.


I will look of for those brands  and also the powder just in case I get the quick (better to be safe than sorry).

Fern will definitely let me do them so I think doing it this way will be the best thing, so much cheaper too 

Thanks for your help TLI


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I use a dremel tool that is a nail grinder to do Brody's nails. They are ground every week. It keeps them super short, no chance of quicking them, and they are polished with no rough edges. Very easy once you get them used to the sound and feel of the grinder.

Brodysmom


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I use a dremel tool that is a nail grinder to do Brody's nails. They are ground every week. It keeps them super short, no chance of quicking them, and they are polished with no rough edges. Very easy once you get them used to the sound and feel of the grinder.
> 
> Brodysmom


Wow, I've never heard of one of those before. Sounds a little weird but I'm sure it's not  I'm going to give it a Google search and look into it. Sounds like a possibility, especially as you can't quick them  
Are they expensive?

*UPDATE: I've just done a Google search and they look pretty good. Does it make a loud noise though?*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, I actually got mine at Harbor Freight. They have "cheapy" tools. It's a grinder, used in crafts, etc. It has a bunch of different heads you can put on. I think it was $12 or something like that. I have a sandpaper head on it now that is fairly rough so I just touch it to Brody's nail for about 2 seconds and it grinds it way down. Dremel is a brand name and they actually have a pet nail grinder with their name. But any grinder will work. Pedipaws (if you have seen them) are similar but their heads are pretty fine so it takes a long time to do. They are also battery powered so don't have as much power as a plug in grinder.

If you do a search for dremel nail grinder or just dremel or just nail grinder you will come up with lots of stuff. 

I wouldn't do nails any other way. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> No, I actually got mine at Harbor Freight. They have "cheapy" tools. It's a grinder, used in crafts, etc. It has a bunch of different heads you can put on. I think it was $12 or something like that. I have a sandpaper head on it now that is fairly rough so I just touch it to Brody's nail for about 2 seconds and it grinds it way down. Dremel is a brand name and they actually have a pet nail grinder with their name. But any grinder will work. Pedipaws (if you have seen them) are similar but their heads are pretty fine so it takes a long time to do. They are also battery powered so don't have as much power as a plug in grinder.
> 
> If you do a search for dremel nail grinder or just dremel or just nail grinder you will come up with lots of stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info  I'm liking the sound of this more and more! Does it make a loud noise though?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a YOUTUBE video that shows how to use the Dremel. It's on a big dog, so it seems to take awhile per nail. 

When I do Brody's, I literally TOUCH the dremel wheel to his nail and within 1-2 seconds, that nail is done and I go to the next one. Very quick and easy and keeps them super short and filed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9mSv58G_JE

Once you use a dremel to do nails, you'll never clip nails again! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

FernChi4Me said:


> Thanks for this info  I'm liking the sound of this more and more! Does it make a loud noise though?


Yes, it does make a noise. A buzzing sound. And when you touch it to the nail, it does have a sensation - like a vibration that some dogs do not like. You have to get them used to it. Maybe just do one nail or two and then reward and take a break. Also, hold the foot FIRMLY so they can't jerk back. Brody just sits there when I do his. He will occasionally pull his foot back, but not often. It's just a routine to him. 

The youtube video does a good job of showing what the tool looks and sounds like.

Brodysmom


----------



## BentleyandLexi (Nov 5, 2008)

I use a dremel tool as well, but it is one made specifically for grinding dogs nails. It's called the Peticure (there is also the Pedipaws as well). I like it because it has a guard so there is no risk of injury to you or your pet and no chance of pulling hair. The Peticure has a guard that has multiple sized holes to adjust specifically to your dog (and for this reason alone I like it the best, as I have used both the Peticure and Pedipaws). It is also battery operated to allow ease of motion. There are no cords to get tangled up in.  And although it isn't as powerful as the normal dremels with cords, it gets the job done.

I am always worried about cutting the quick with regular clippers, so the dremel is pretty much perfect for me. It makes a noise, but it isn't too loud by any means. We did have a little trouble at first with Lexi, but after less than a week of doing one nail at a time and letting her know I meant business, she is used to it and sits in my lap and allows me to grind her nails. Bentley has been laid back about it from the beginning.

I can do both dogs in less than 10 minutes, but I also dremel their nails about every two weeks, so they never get too terribly long. And I'm with Brody's mom, I wouldn't do nails any other way either!

Everyone is different and has different needs and desires when it comes to nail trimming, but there are so many different types of tools and dremels out there that I'm sure you can find one that will work best for you!


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

i never thought of using a dremel tool to do that. I will see if hubby can do that to Chewy cause his nails are starting to grow pretty fast.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's the cheapy one I have. I've had it since Brody was a baby and he's 9 months old now and it still works like new.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94076

I use the sandpaper head on it. (It comes with a million different accessories). Don't expect super great quality, it's only $10 bucks. But it does the trick! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Yes, it does make a noise. A buzzing sound. And when you touch it to the nail, it does have a sensation - like a vibration that some dogs do not like. You have to get them used to it. Maybe just do one nail or two and then reward and take a break. Also, hold the foot FIRMLY so they can't jerk back. Brody just sits there when I do his. He will occasionally pull his foot back, but not often. It's just a routine to him.
> 
> The youtube video does a good job of showing what the tool looks and sounds like.
> 
> Brodysmom


I'm pretty confident that Fern will be OK with it as she's really well behaved and lets me do most things to her. She really is a little sweetheart 

I will take a look at the You Tube video now. Thanks for the link


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

BentleyandLexi said:


> I use a dremel tool as well, but it is one made specifically for grinding dogs nails. It's called the Peticure (there is also the Pedipaws as well). I like it because it has a guard so there is no risk of injury to you or your pet and no chance of pulling hair. The Peticure has a guard that has multiple sized holes to adjust specifically to your dog (and for this reason alone I like it the best, as I have used both the Peticure and Pedipaws). It is also battery operated to allow ease of motion. There are no cords to get tangled up in.  And although it isn't as powerful as the normal dremels with cords, it gets the job done.
> 
> I am always worried about cutting the quick with regular clippers, so the dremel is pretty much perfect for me. It makes a noise, but it isn't too loud by any means. We did have a little trouble at first with Lexi, but after less than a week of doing one nail at a time and letting her know I meant business, she is used to it and sits in my lap and allows me to grind her nails. Bentley has been laid back about it from the beginning.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this 

I'm looking at the Pedi Paws now. We don't seem to do the PetiCure over here in the UK but the Pedi Paws is looking good. Cheap too.

I really am tied on what to choose now, the Pedi Paws or a Dremel. Hmmm... Actually I might start off with the Pedi Paws and if all goes well with that move on to a Dremel.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's basically the same concept. :wink:


----------



## BentleyandLexi (Nov 5, 2008)

FernChi4Me said:


> Thanks for this
> 
> I'm looking at the Pedi Paws now. We don't seem to do the PetiCure over here in the UK but the Pedi Paws is looking good. Cheap too.
> 
> I really am tied on what to choose now, the Pedi Paws or a Dremel. Hmmm... Actually I might start off with the Pedi Paws and if all goes well with that move on to a Dremel.


I think either one would be fine. It's all about your personal preference. The Peticure (very similar to Pedipaws, which works just as well) is better for us because it allows for more range of motion. That way, I can sit on the couch or in the bed and dremel my munchkins nails without having to worry about an outlet being near.

So really, its all about what works best for you. The regular dremel with work a bit faster since it is corded, than the battery operated Pedipaws. Good luck in your search and decision making.


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

hmmm! I already have a dremel with all the heads like brodysmom.... I will have to try it! 
I HATE cutting Beau's nails since they are black and I'm so worried about cutting the quick. and he is HORRIBLE about holding still even with hubby holding him and me trying to cut them quickly without hurting him.  they are long now so maybe I should have hubby break out the dremel and givie it a try! I'm sure if I did it like once a week altitle he would get better and used to it.. but with me putting it off cause it's a pain isnt helping!


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

I've had to schedule Zeth for every two months to get his done at the Vets. Thankfully the vet only charges me $5.00.

I've tried clippers, the dremel, the pedipaws, nail files and anything else I could get my hands on. We just are not able to hold him still and be assured that we are not hurting him.
Zeth turns into a wild man the minute he realizes he's going to get his nails clipped. Even at the vets it takes three of them just to hold him. The whole time at the vets while getting his nails clipped Zeth voices his opinion as loud as he can. Once the nails are clipped he's as quiet as a mouse and his normal self giving kisses and looking for his treat. 

I do use the pedipaw for my Shibu/Chow girl and she literally falls asleep while I do her nails. Zeth even kisses the pedipaw while it's running.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all your input folks  I've decided on the Pedi Paws. It's ordered and should be on its way soon. I'll let you know how we get on with it once it arrives. Fingers crossed Fern will be fine with it and I'll be able to use it with ease


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck with it! My mom bought a Pedipaws and all of our dogs (hers and mine, she let me try it on mine too) are terrified of it but I know that it is something that can be worked on to get them used to it. I just never bothered to get them used to it b/c they handle the clippers without issue and I can clip faster than I can do the same amount of nails filed.

Just a tip if the quick is ever cut and you don't have styptic powder on you, you can use either cornstarch or flour the same way to stop the bleeding. I've never had to use it but just thought I'd share for those just in case moments or if they ever break a nail outside.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I prefer the scissor type and we do ours. They get goodies when we do.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Good luck with it! My mom bought a Pedipaws and all of our dogs (hers and mine, she let me try it on mine too) are terrified of it but I know that it is something that can be worked on to get them used to it. I just never bothered to get them used to it b/c they handle the clippers without issue and I can clip faster than I can do the same amount of nails filed.
> 
> Just a tip if the quick is ever cut and you don't have styptic powder on you, you can use either cornstarch or flour the same way to stop the bleeding. I've never had to use it but just thought I'd share for those just in case moments or if they ever break a nail outside.


Thanks for the handy tip  :coolwink: 

Hopefully Fern AND me will get on with it well *fingers crossed*


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

*UPDATE:* Pedi Paws arrived today and we got on great with it  I was more nervous than Fern lol. She was slightly wary of the sound (even though it's not very loud) and vibration at first but as soon as she clicked on that it didn't hurt her she was fine. In fact by the fourth paw she was falling asleep  I rewarded her with fresh chicken after I'd done each paw and she was great!
Her feet are very tiny and it was slightly awkward to get each of her toes into the little slot bit but once I'd built up my confidence and technique we were well away 
The only thing I'd say is, as a lot of us are using the Pedi Paws on Chi's it could do with being smaller so their little toes would fit into the slot easier. Apart from that it works very well and the more you use it the better you get. I definitely recommend the Pedi Paws, as does Fern


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so glad you gave a grinder a try!! Good job! Fern will have the prettiest toes in town. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I am so glad you gave a grinder a try!! Good job! Fern will have the prettiest toes in town.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thanks BM! I am too  Fern will never be going back to the vets to have her little nails clipped again 

I've also just found out that you can take the orange cap off and still file the nail without it on, which is just great as it means no more struggling to get her smaller nails into the little slot. Bonus


----------

